# My german shepherd. 9 months old.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is my lad, Taylor, he is nine of months old!! He is massive.  But nice..
He is sleeping at the moment on the floor - Got abit of peace. He has been very hyper as its been his first Christmas. :001_cool:

Heres some pictures anyway

Hope you all like. 



















Looking a man (for once)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

He is gorgeous...he has a very proud look about him. Lucky you as i said before, definitely my favourite dog.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> He is gorgeous...he has a very proud look about him. Lucky you as i said before, definitely my favourite dog.


Yeah he thinks himself as beatiful sometimes I reckon. He loves to get the attention and when he doesn't you know it!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Yeah he thinks himself as beatiful sometimes I reckon. He loves to get the attention and when he doesn't you know it!!


lol...i can imagine but with a gorgeous dog like that it would be hard not to give him the attention.


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

handsome dog. i just love sheps


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh his a lovely boy


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Very handsom looking dog..i love gsd..*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

as free spirit says, a very proud look.and a right poser(for the camera):biggrin:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks alot all for your comments.

He loves to pose - Only for a treat. The cheeky little bugger!! LOL you have to love him though.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

LOVE the third picture down! He is gorgeous!! Love his name too.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I have to say ... he is an absolutely gorgeous gsd :thumbup:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow thanks all for your replies!! 

I will pass them on to him  

Only kidding!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Wow thanks all for your replies!!
> 
> I will pass them on to him
> 
> Only kidding!!


I told you we'd all enjoy sharing your pics. 
You've got beautiful pets and it's nice to share that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

that is one big good lookin dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

borderer said:


> that is one big good lookin dog


Shucks, i bet you say that to all the women.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Shucks, i bet you say that to all the women.  :lol:  :lol:


only her indoors:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

borderer said:


> only her indoors:thumbup::thumbup:


lol...naughty you.   :lol:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

lmao lmao lmao at you guys!!


Thanks all for your comments


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> lmao lmao lmao at you guys!!
> 
> Thanks all for your comments


We might have a laugh at each others expense but we do think your pics are great. Hope we will see more very soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Here is my lad, Taylor, he is nine of months old!! He is massive.  But nice..


He _is_ big!  lol but absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Yup some more will be coming soon. He is resting at the moment!!  

Thanks RoseForTheDead. You should him :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes lovely so Handsome!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

gorgeous  i love the 3rd picture down as well


----------

